# Cool turnings with intricate carvings . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Occasionally we'll get some photo's from customers showing us what they made with the wood they purchased, and sometimes these projects are so cool I have to share them with y'all. This is another one of those. I'll also post the relevant portion of the email from the customer explaining the process, in reply to my questions about how he did it. 



His name is Jay Hakarem.



























_"You are more than welcome to use my full name in your forum. You may also note my website: www.customcreationsbyjay.com . . . . When I turn a vessel this thin I use a high speed carving tool ( like a dentist drill) that rotates at 420,000 rpm. So after I do the piercing I use the same tool to cut around the leafs. I takes time a lots of patience, not to mention a fairly steady hand. I’m adding more pictures to my website today.


I am not a member of any forum. I am however, the president of the South Florida Woodturners Guild (SFWTG), and also belong to the Gold Coast Woodturners Club in Pompano, Florida, as well as the AAW. Do you have a woodturners club in your area? We help each other and mentor other members for free and learn a lot from each other at the same time.​"_

Did you notice . . . . . 420,000 RPM?  I asked him if he meant to type 42,000 but haven't heard back yet. If it's 420,000 I have got to hear that thing. It's probably so high pitched that I couldn't hear it with my high frequency impairment. I'll send him the link to this thread so if you have any comments he'll be able to see them.

If you enjoyed the pics you can thank Daren. He sent this guy to me back in June. Thanks Daren. 





.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty neat turnings. Thanks for letting us see them.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Great turnings,It probably is 42,000,if it was 420000 the flies would drop mid air,the dogs would be howling and your glassware would shatter.Fantastic work.I cant help but think Kenbo should get his Lathe and do some of his artistry on the bowls he makes.Itchy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the plug Gary. This stuff is awesome. I've seen work like this before and it has always amazed me. I don't think I would have a problem with the cut outs, I think that I would have a hard time matching the calibur of this gentleman's turning skills. Absolutely gorgeous work. Thanks for posting T.T. I'm in awe.
Ken


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well he didn't make a typo: 

_"420.000 rpm is correct. It is called NSK Presto high speed carver. "​_



.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Well he didn't make a typo:
> 
> _"420.000 rpm is correct. It is called NSK Presto high speed carver. "​_
> 
> ...


I've heard of carvers like that but never seen them. I actually looked to. I'm going to look now that I have a name.

Great work sure.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

320,000 RPM.:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Itchy Brother said:


> 320,000 RPM.:thumbsup:



320,000 is at only 35 PSI. My very limited understanding is that you can ramp it up to insane speeds with some DIY mods to handle more PSI and CFM. 




.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*One better*

Turbo Carver II operates at 450,000 RPM making it the fastest in the world. The faster this type instrument turns, the better it works. This company had 400,000 back in 2003 I was thinking of buy one back than for engraving gun stocks.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been drooling over the ultra high speed carvers ever since I assisted Binh Pho in his class. He had about 6 different models for us to play with and yes they do run from 350K to 450K. The higher RPm allows you to cut without it trying to follow the grain. 
I use a Dremel to do work like he has above and it's a royal pain. It takes forever and it tries to follow the grain so you have to take really light cuts. It's just not worth the hassle so I have only done a few pieces. 
The dremel runs at 30,000 or less. I bought a small air grinder that runs at 54,000. You can't really feel the difference. It's not even close to the way a 350K cutter works.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Turbo Carver II has some reasonable prices compared to others. I looked at the machine shop system which limits the air from 90 psi for a shop to 45 psi for the carver only and its $298.00 with (2) burrs. Allot of the others are upwards of $500.00 with no burrs.

My wish list is full for now 

SawStop cabinet saw
Dewalt scroll saw
wood lathe
then maybe the Turbo Carver II

Plus I need to finish my Daughters car. I need about 5K for that. I'm broke for a good while.

Sure wish I'd win the Powerball :laughing:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Turbo Carver II has some reasonable prices compared to others. I looked at the machine shop system which limits the air from 90 psi for a shop to 45 psi for the carver only and its $298.00 with (2) burrs. Allot of the others are upwards of $500.00 with no burrs.
> 
> My wish list is full for now
> 
> ...


I feel your frustration with wish lists. I have been retired now for 7 years, and every time I start a new venture or project you always need new tools (mandrels, special drill bits, wood, parts, lathe, saws, dust collection etc.). Always something to make the job easier or a new plateau, or a new idea, and on a retirement budget those wish list get move further out in to infinity. The Turbo Carver has been on my wish list since 2003. I think back then it was something like $500.00 to $600.00 with different accessories.
I keep wishing to win the mega million :laughing:


----------

